

Ask HN: Review my idea (CCDB) - theboos

CCDB: Computer (or crowdsourced) Component DataBase<p>The CCDB is a crowdsourced database of computer components, their specifications, reviews, and average price across retailers.
Newegg, my favorite electronics/components retailer does not provide a good interface for searching for parts. Even their "Power Search" tool does not let me perform complex searches, such as this, which would have been very helpful when I was searching for components for my build:<p><pre><code>   List memory kits with:
       4 pieces or less 
       AND EITHER 
           DDR2 AND a CAS latency of 5ns or less 
       OR 
           DDR3 AND a CAS latency of 9 or less

   Sort the results by:
       DDR version (weighted at 1)
       price divided by total capacity in GB (weighted at .05)
       number of sticks in the kit (weighted at -.5 so that kits with fewer sticks are more favorably positioned).
</code></pre>
The CCDB has a search interface that can support the query described above. Rather than sorting just by price or speed or any other parameter, it constructs a "favorability quotient" which is calculated based on a user-supplied formula, which it then sorts by. After listing all the parts that fit the criteria, it takes, for example, this product: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145261 and sort it like this:<p>+3     for parameter 1 x 1
+1.625 for parameter 2 x .05
-2     for parameter 3 x -.5
to give a favorability quotient of 2.625.<p>This is definitely for power users, but I might find a way of simplifying it (Measy-style perhaps) for average system builders.<p>I am learning Django, and I came up with this idea while doing so. I don't want to fire up any Django vs Ruby on Rails debates, but I need to know if there are any important reasons why Django would not work for this idea.
======
michael_dorfman
Are you viewing this as a hobby, or as a business idea?

As a hobby (or learning project), I'd say: sure, go for it, have fun.

If you're planning on monetizing it, well.....

~~~
mahmud
What? YC funds an startup that does exactly that: <http://octopart.com/>

~~~
sam
Yup, you might be interested in checking out our part search API:
<http://octopart.com/api> .

In general there a some hard parts to component search:

\- getting complete and accurate data

\- setting up a system to store that data in a smart way

\- setting up search on arbitrary attributes (text and numbers)

\- creating a UI on top of all that

We've been working on the problem of part search for the past few years and
we'd be happy to talk.

